# No AF and BFN



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey girls,

Hope you all well?

It is now day 32,3 days late for AF but BFN 2nd round of clomid waiting for BFP or AF.Last cycle with first round of clomid was 30 days it shortend my cycle...so I am a bit confused hate the waiting,still have white CM?

Rees  ...my name is Mel by the way

xx

Baby dust!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Unfortunately clomid doesn't necessarily regulate your cycles so it could just be that your cycle's a little longer this time....or it could mean you ovulated later in your cycle than last month.

The CM is perfectly normal.  CM is determined by the varying hormone levels through cycle...higher oestrogen at beginning of cycle means CM is more lotiony/milky and gets progressively thinner, clearer and very stretchy as ovulation approaches (EWCM)...following ovulation, when progesterone is higher, CM will be thicker, creamier, stickier.

I'd leave it a few more days and if still no AF then test again.  Did you have any follicle tracking scans and/or progesterone blood test to indicate whether you ovulated ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi hun,

Yes I had a progesterone test ond ay 20 and said I had not ovulated but then the clinic said it may have been to ealry as that test only assumes I ov on day 14?

But they have not offerd me a scan yet.

My cm is was really white and thick on Saturday and lots of it all of a sudeden had to run to the loo even,but that was day 29?thats why I am confused. We also BD the saturday before last but do not think sperm can live 7 days?

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Do you know what your actual progesterone level was ?  Yes, progesterone peaks at 7dpo which is ideally when should be tested.  If you have done on cd20 then that assumes you ovulated on cd13.....so could well have been too early.  If you ovulated later in cycle eg cd16, then should try to get tested on cd23 etc etc.

The CM you describe is, as I mentioned, perfectly normal........I wouldn't get too hung up on CM tbh !!

....and sperm can live for around 3-5 days (but some may be fighters and still be hanging around for up to 7 days !)

Getting bit confused, sorry, when you say you had CM on 29th which was a Sunday...and then you mention having BMS Saturday...which Saturday 


TC
N x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello hun,

Yes my cm was on saturday 5th day 28 but we had made love the saturday 28th  and I had my bloods on Fri 27th day 20 I think? Does that now make sense?

They said that my 21 bloods were too low to have ovlated on that day

So I suppose I should just hang in there and wait for AF then? 

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep, now makes sense hun 

Like I say, I'd wait a few more days and if still no AF then test again.

Fingers crossed
Natasha


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for your advice  

so yep fingers crossed and hope for BFP     

X


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Wishing all us girls BFP'S [/font] *


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

rees hunny you were told by the clinic to wait till friday then if no AF test again so i would try + stick to what they have said  

xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello hun,

I know I was but I could not help it but I will wait and test on Friday again x?

Thanks


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello everyone,

It is so nice to be able to chat to people,so glad I found this site!


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Cleg,

How are you today?

4 day's late and still no AF,and test day tomorrow..still thick white cm....


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi Rees im fine, pop onto the chit chat thread hunny, that way you will get more replies   + the chat is kept in one place  

test day tommorow  

xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

I am a bit confused with chit chat thread,as I do reply but can never see replies to my messages,not sure if I am doing something wrong...


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning,

I have tested today. BFN  

Stiil no AF

X


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

sorry it wasnt good news hun, have you rang clinic to le them know todays events ?

xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Cleg,

No I have not called the clinic I was not sure if I needed to,I have had two stomach cramps today within  2 hours apart..strange as still no AF,Do you think I should call them?
x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yes call them hunny  

xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks,

I will call them later as there is no answer at the moment..Dont think they can do anything though.

x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

but at least you will have told them, they will advise you on what to do next  

xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Very True

I am so glad it is Friday today...


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Cleg,

I ahve spoekn to the clinic and all the staff ahve gone home..(lucky for some)

They said they will get a nurse to call me on monday...but they said the 20 day progestorone bloods would of been correct at day 20 of 32 day cycle..well their the experts..


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Whoops sorry the words on the last thread was a bit jumbled up


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

like i + others have said before progesterone peaks at 7 dpo + the 21 day bloods assume OV on CD 14 + this presumes a 28 day cycle,

therefore if you OV later in your cycle say CD 18 then your prog would peak 7dpo at CD25 estimating AF to arrive around CD32

this is just my opinion + how i have always gone about working out when things will happen  

xxx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

sorry to hear about your BFN...hope you get the answer you deserve soon!  Can't believe the staff had already gone home!  Unbelieveable...no-one there who could help at all?!  More unbelievable.
Have a good weekend,
Chris xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning hope you all had good weekend's and thanks for your replies xx

I understand exactly what you mean...I am now day 37 and still no AF ,7 days late  

x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Chris how are you feeling today? I have a Monday feeling at work going on and just waiting for the clinic to call me to discuss further... I am still confused...


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Rees hunny i think you will have a better chance of getting some replys on the chit chat thread at the top of the page  

xxx


----------

